# Powermatic table saws?



## HFC Homes (May 5, 2009)

Well i just bought a powermatic model 62. Dont know much about powermatic but it seemed like a good saw so i traded my pool table for it and a new paslode framing gun. Anyone used a powermatic and have any good or bad opionions?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Trade?*

How much pool did you play? :laughing: Really, this advice and all the rest will all be *after the trade* so to speak, but I don't think you can go wrong with Powermatic. I have a 68 which is a 5 HP 12". It is a workhorse and with a Biesemeyer fence, it's very accurate. It also has the HTC roller outfeed table. I had to shroud the blade myself since the older models were not designed with dust collection in mind. It took a number of trails and errors and some soldering to get it decent, but it works. You'll never wear it out either. I don't use mine that much except for ripping. I have a 12" Craftsman or two that I prefer for larger panels and smaller stock. The Powermatic is a lot of saw and frankly I have a lot of respect for it's power. That's my experience for what it's worth, bill


----------



## HFC Homes (May 5, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> How much pool did you play? :laughing: Really, this advice and all the rest will all be *after the trade* so to speak, but I don't think you can go wrong with Powermatic. I have a 68 which is a 5 HP 12". It is a workhorse and with a Biesemeyer fence, it's very accurate. It also has the HTC roller outfeed table. I had to shroud the blade myself since the older models were not designed with dust collection in mind. It took a number of trails and errors and some soldering to get it decent, but it works. You'll never wear it out either. I don't use mine that much except for ripping. I have a 12" Craftsman or two that I prefer for larger panels and smaller stock. The Powermatic is a lot of saw and frankly I have a lot of respect for it's power. That's my experience for what it's worth, bill


Enough to beat most people at it... But I dont have time now that winter is over its my busy season and id rather have the tools to make more money. I can always buy or build another one when winter hits again. This ones only 1 1/2 horse, left tilt but it will work for me. I do need an outfeed table, might just make a little workbench/outfeed table for it...who knows. Now i need my planer and im good to go.


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

I had a 5hp Power Matic for sixteen years. Ran that thing day in and some extra time as well. Like all equip met, keep the motor clean. Spray that thing off every day if you can. 

I worked with a lot of particle board and Melamine finishes but it was plenty powerful to work with solid hardwoods too.

I think the model I had was a Power Matic 66.

Anyway I give two thumbs up:thumbsup:


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

*Pm62*

I just purchased a PM62 a few months ago. Haven't spent much time with it yet, but I am pleased. Table inserts are a little pricie, but they use the same as a PM66. I just made some zero clearance ones. The older Powermatics are a little hard to find in the St. Louis area. The folks at the OWWM web site have a lot of info if you need it.


----------



## HFC Homes (May 5, 2009)

Not to be stupid or anything but whats owwm?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's a web site for*

Old Wood Working Machines, bill
www.owwm.com
It's also the scream you make when you hit the wrong nail!:furious:


----------



## countrygirl (Jan 18, 2017)

My husband just bought a Power Matic Tilting Arbor Bench Saw. Can anyone tell me where parts can be bought for it?


----------

